# Need help with Dark Knight Rises theme



## ComingTogetyouBarbra (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a small yard, but Im trying for this whole Dark Knight Rises (For those who have seen it!) theme. Bane and Batman. I didn't know where else to turn for this kind of help. I have a basic idea for the 'Batman Section'. I kind of wanted to do a crime scene on the driveway with the music from the soundtrack playing and have a red and blue light that simulates a police car. With the bat signal hitting the driveway door and a tape outline for a body that was found there. Now the Porch area is for Bane. We have a small porch but there are two trees (a pine tree and a mexican elder tree) kind of blocking the view. I am at a loss for that section. Then we have empty yard space. How can I simulate the sewers on the porch and Banes Prison..? This is kind of hard.
Thanks...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Cardboard walls painted like they are cement or cinderblock, with PVC "Bars" on the window or door with Bane behind them (behind the bars) trying to reach through towards the TOTs, or maybe shaking his fist at Batman.
You can try to make the ends of huge pipes for the sewer look using cardboard rolled into a giant tube. All you need to simulate is the end of the tube with the rest in shadows to deliver the idea/story.
I don't know what the shape of the trees may be, but you could paint canvas, cardboard, or even old bed sheets to look like they are made from cinderblocks and wrap the trees so that they look like they are guard towers at a prison. Put a flash light at the top of each to make them look like spotlights searching the grounds. A sign for the prison would also help sell the idea too.

If you stretch out a bed sheet in a frame, you can make a bat shaped cutout of paper, tarpaper, cardboard, etc. and attach it to the back of the sheet then project a light at the back side of the sheet. This will give you a "bat signal" without the use of a gobo or specialized light. If you put the PVC frame on the roof or in an elevated position, it will give the appearance of the signal being projected into the sky.
Just a thought


----------



## ComingTogetyouBarbra (Aug 21, 2012)

That sounds really neat!! Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I don't have any ideas to help you, but I do have a cute story. One night I was walking one of my daughter's five old friend home after dark. A pizza place a fews blocks away was having a grand opening. They were shining a gobo light (thanks fontgeek, I never knew what they were called) up in the sky. The little girl pointed up in the sky and said "Look, someone's calling Batman." Ah, the innocence of childhood.


----------



## ComingTogetyouBarbra (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats really cute. Haha


----------

